# Holes in leaves



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

I'm sure this is addressed somewhere but I couldn't find it.

A little background: I'm fairly new to the plant world and have come here for advice in the past. Thanks all for that. 

I'm looking for a fairly low tech tank. I have a 60 gallon tank with an EBJD, 8 Boesemani Rainbowfish, a Royal Pleco, and a BN Pleco and 4 Clown loaches. I also have 2 Anubias Nana's, several different type of Crypts (unknown kind at the moment) and 2 Aponogeton's (again unknown type) and 2 java ferns. 

I have a light fixture with 1 12000 K T5 bulb and one 6700 K T5 bulb for 78 watts of light. I've been told the T5 lights are very efficient and for all practical purposes this puts me at about 1.5 w/gallon. No substrate but the gravel in the tank. 

Here is my problem. My plants are growing, they give off new shoots and the new leaf looks nice and new and green. However once they reach a more adult size they look, drab, for lack of a better term, not a bright green. Also the more mature leaves have a fair amount of algae growth and many on the anubias have holes in them. Also the roots of the anubias have quite a bit of algae on them as well. The only plants that don't appear affected are the aponogetons. They are nice and green and growing quite well with no algae on them or holes. There is very little algae growth in the rest of the tank. It appears to be concentrated on the leaves of the plants. I'm sure this means something but i haven't found out what yet. 

I'm assuming my water is missing some vital nutrient for growth and maturity for the other plants but I'm unsure what to look for. I normally have soft water, a 0 GH. I bypass the softener for some of the new water though and now my tank has a GH of 4. I'm not sure how much this matters though. PH is 7.4 and has remained stable for years. 

I do water changes as needed to keep the nitrates below 20 ppm. This is usually about once per week but has been stepped up to twice per week lately due to my nitrates are increasing. I'm wondering if this is due to increased plant decay as some of the plant leaves from the Crypt's died when I transplanted them. It's the only reason I can think of as my feeding habits haven't changed. 

HELP:yield:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If they are the older leaves (more than younger ones) then it is typically a potassium deficiency.

See the attachment.


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for that. It certainly does fit the description of potassium deficiency.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have also heard that Clown Loaches have been known to beat up the leaves. Why some do and some do not is a mystery. 
Eventually the Clowns will outgrow that tank. 

Even at low light levels plants seem to use a lot of potassium.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I had the same problem as you with only my a. nana. I just upped the potassium dosing and all went well. 1.5 watts of t5 is a lot of light. If you don't have co2 and dose ferts on a usual basis, then either cut down your lighting or raise it up a few inches. That wouldn't drive your plants as hard and they wouldn't need the extra nutrients that your fish already provide. If you never had this problem before bypassing your water softener, don't some softeners use potassium chloride as a softening agent. Just a thought there...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My Ancistrus (Pleco) will rasp too hard on the sword leaves and this can cause holes to form.


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

I don't think it's from the fish. The holes look as if something is missing in the plant if you know what I mean, not from something attacking it. 

I have a 125 gallon that will be set up this summer so all is good for the clowns 8)

I could try lowering the light level I suppose. I got some Flourish Potassium supplement (all the lfs had) and dosed that last night. We shall see how it goes. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

Another question: 

How soon should I be able to tell if the potassium supplements are effective?


----------

